# Savoury ideas?



## Lucidus Astrum (Sep 15, 2010)

So I've been looking around online for food ideas both gruesome and standard for my halloween party.
But there seems to be so many sweet recipes out there I can barely find anything savoury.

My guests are all adults that don't eat a lot of sweet things so I was hoping someone would be willing to share some recipes that go down well with adults and aren't all sugar 

Pics would be awesome too 

Thanks!


PS, sorry if there's already a thread like this, I did try looking.


----------



## jakiedoodle (Sep 17, 2011)

http://www.bhg.com/recipe/appetizers-snacks/scary-cerebrum/
This is one of the things I am making for my party. Doesn't sound too difficult, and most adults do like shrimp. This sounds yummy. I'm actually going to make a much smaller version before the party to taste it. 

We're also making my boyfriend's chili and calling it "Gory Ghoulash". Plus deviled eggs (bloodshot eyeballs), meatballs with white rice cooked in (meat-n-maggots) and garlic bread "monster hands" cut with a hand-shaped cookie cutter. There is a lot you can do with ordinary food that you like to serve at parties. Just serving it in a spooky way or calling it something gross can make all the difference.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

There are many savory recipes out there. Here's a few that I've come across.

http://allrecipes.com/recipe/stuffed-jack-o-lantern-bell-peppers/detail.aspx

http://www.tasteofhome.com/Recipes/Bloodshot-Eyeballs-2

http://www.tasteofhome.com/Recipes/Peter-Pumpkin-Cheese-Puffs

http://www.tasteofhome.com/Recipes/Pumpkin-Stew

http://www.tasteofhome.com/Recipes/Spicy-Skeleton-Ribs

http://www.tasteofhome.com/Recipes/Yummy-Mummy-with-Veggie-Dip


----------



## Lucidus Astrum (Sep 15, 2010)

Oh wow, thanks for those


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

I love sausage, and have used quite a few recipes with it:

http://jimmydean.com/recipes/sausage-stars.aspx
(I don't use the spicy sausage, but even with regular these are great)

http://allrecipes.com/Recipe/jimmy-dean-sausage-cheese-balls/detail.aspx
LOVE these, and we rarely have leftovers - I label them goblin brains, and serve them in a large trifle bowl (it's a deep round bowl on a pedestal)

K's Sausage Cheese Magic
(My husband K makes this for company potlucks and it disappears like magic... and he's always asked to bring it)

1 package of breakfast sausage (sage or mild)
1 package of cream cheese (use nufchatel if you're trying to cut the fat... silly since it's SAUSAGE and CHEESE, but you can't taste the difference and that's how we usually make it)
1 package of bake and serve crescent rolls

Cook and sausage in pan, using fork or utensil to get it broken down into crumbles. Drain grease, then add block of cream cheese. On low heat, blend the cheese together with the sausage until it is completely blended together. 

On a cookie sheet, (light spray of cooking oil if it's not non-stick) carefully unroll the crescent rolls. You want it to be one big piece of dough, so using your fingers, pinch together the preforations between the individual crescent rolls until it is going to hold together well. 

Take sausage cream cheese and spoon it into the center of the dough. YOu want a nice column of sausage/cheese right in the middle with a bit of room at the top and bottom where the dough can be folded over. 

Take the sides of the dough, and wrap them over the sausage column, pinching it closed so the sausage mixture is encased inside the dough. 

Follow baking directions for the crescent rolls on the package. (it's usually something like 15 minutes and use the temp on the package). Check to see if dough is golden, and bake a tiny bit more if not. 

Slice into 1 inch sections. This can look like a spinal column if you put a skull at the top of the serving platter, or if you pinch it into a bone shape before baking. 


We do a cheese platter as well, as we all seem to love different types of cheese. I buy the pre-cubed stuff like colby and cheddar, but I'll also go get some interesting ones like blueberry stilton and other interesting cheeses and cube those. 
http://www.gourmet-food.com/gourmet-cheese/white-stilton-with-blueberry-cheese-1000379.aspx

Also, love spinach artichoke dip with melba toast snack crackers:
http://allrecipes.com/Recipe/hot-artichoke-and-spinach-dip-ii/detail.aspx
Do NOT use low fat or miracle whip as a substitute on the mayo... it's not as good. 

http://www.oldlondonfoods.com/melba_snacks.php
LOVE these. The roasted garlic goes very well with the dip and they are just as good with the cheese or other dips (the sesame is good too - all of them are nice for dips actually!)


----------



## Lucidus Astrum (Sep 15, 2010)

Again, thanks so much. These all look so mouth watering,
I'm definitley gonna have to have a go at the sausage cheese magic.

Though I do have a question: These Crescent rolls are they a flaky pastry or a more solid type? (I'm in UK and never seen these before, other than frech croissant which are sweet and obviously not what you're refering to lol).


----------



## jakiedoodle (Sep 17, 2011)

http://www.pillsbury.com/products/crescents
crescent rolls


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Lucidus Astrum said:


> Again, thanks so much. These all look so mouth watering,
> I'm definitley gonna have to have a go at the sausage cheese magic.
> 
> Though I do have a question: These Crescent rolls are they a flaky pastry or a more solid type? (I'm in UK and never seen these before, other than frech croissant which are sweet and obviously not what you're refering to lol).


SO sorry, forgot to look if you were out of the USA. 

You can use the flaky pastry type like this (not sure if you have similar over there, but hope so!):
http://www.filmsforprizes.com/wp-co...sbury-Crescent-Meals-online-video-contest.gif
This gives you a lovely flaky outer breading and works fabulously with the filling. Try it this way if you can, but if you like a more bready texture, try a pizza crust in the tube/can...


The pizza crust in the tube:
http://bargainbriana.com/wp-content/uploads/pizzacrust.jpg
This is the absolutely easiest to put together and gives you a nice bready wrap and is more filling and substantial. My hubby prefers this since it's so much easier and still tastes great.


----------



## Lucidus Astrum (Sep 15, 2010)

Thank you


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

We always do a brisket and call it freshly flayed flesh. I am thinking about serving it inside a plastic skeleton this year. A hominy salad or even a potato salad that is served inside the pumpkin JOL and erupting from its mouth is also a neat thing. I do a cream cheese and picante (hot sauce) mixed all together in a blender or with a mixer. I serve it inside a loaf of pumpernickel bread at I cut the top partially off, hollow out the bottom layer for a bowl an add the dip. I add a pretzel stick to the front side to look like a casket handle and have a spooky presentation of one of my favorite dips. Serve with tortilla chips or Fritos.


----------



## Maxiboots (Aug 31, 2010)

*Savory treats*







I served hummus with red bell pepper slices last year (center of pic). That went over well. Some slided fruit - strawberries and red pears. In the foreground are turkey slices wrapped around breadsticks which looked like flesh on bone. The breadsticks got a little soggy though. I like to serve food on vaseline glass which fluoresces under black light.


----------



## Lucidus Astrum (Sep 15, 2010)

It all looks and sounds so wonderful, I can't wait to have a go at some of these...
I've already written out a shopping list for tomorrow to start trying some of these, make sure I can do them before the big night


----------

